
An Eye in the Sky Could Detect Methane Plumes on the Ground - chmaynard
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/11/climate/methane-monitoring-satellite.html
======
oldmancoyote
Curious. Methane leaks over undiscovered petroleum fields could lead to
funding for environmental efforts.

